# help with aquascaping



## hixy (30 Mar 2008)

Here are some more pics of my planted.could you give me some tips on how to emprove It.the one problem i have if you look at the full length picture you will see some mopani wood in the top left which i have drilled a hole in and put the return filter pipe behind,it is hard to put anything in front of this as the flow just pushes the plants out the way and all over the place is there any plants that i can put in front of it which can with stand the flow.












Thanks mick


----------



## planter (30 Mar 2008)

Nice tank hixy! IMO the pile of stones in the front is a bit distracting. Maybe you shouldt think about a nice foreground carpet. A riccia foreground would look nice.


----------



## Themuleous (2 Apr 2008)

Yeh I agree re the stones.  Think you could use some midground plants to grade it more from front to back.  Its a bit stark at the moment i.e. lots of tall plants at the back which gives it height but needs some shorter ones in the front.

Sam


----------



## hixy (2 Apr 2008)

Thanks for replys.sam what plants would you recommend


----------



## Garuf (18 Apr 2008)

Looks great to me, I'm somewhat a wood fetishist so I would add some wood with anubias attached on it, like said before I'd try to order the tank a bit better, there's no midground as such so it wouldnt be too much work to whip it all into shape, have a look on greenlines midground plant section, if you go the wood route you really cant go wrong with some redmoor wood, some anubias barteri nana, christmas moss and some bolbitis.


----------

